
Chardin.js – overlay instructions - sandebert
https://github.com/heelhook/chardin.js
======
sandebert
And here's[0] a fork that adds support for some optional parameters:

\- data-documentation-text: Optional text for the suffix link, defaults to
'more...'

\- data-documentation-link: Optional link address, defaults to '#'

\- data-open-documentation-active-window: Optional attribute, if specified
opens the link in current tab/window.

\- data-position: (left, top, right, bottom), where to place the text with
respect to the element, defaults to 'bottom'

[0]
[https://github.com/pegasuspect/chardin.js](https://github.com/pegasuspect/chardin.js)

